# flavor oils for lip balm... percentages??



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

just wondering what kind of percentage of flavor oils i should be maintaining?

and how to incorporate the flavor oil into the total percent?

I found this:



> 40% of your recipe should be any cosmetic grade oil that is liquid at room temperature (sweet almond, apricot kernel, avocado, grapeseed, hemp seed, macadamia, olive, sunflower, etc.)
> 25% of your recipe should be any cosmetic grade oil that is solid at room temperature (coconut, lanolin, palm, mango butter, shea butter, etc.)
> 20% of your recipe should be cosmetic grade Beeswax (white or yellow, pellets or solid blocks)
> 15% of your recipe should be any cosmetic grade oil that is brittle at room temperature (cocoa butter, palm kernel, etc.)



but they dont say anything about flavor stuff


----------



## carebear (Jan 16, 2010)

flavors are used at various levels - check with the supplier, but typically it's 1-3%.  you can take it out of the liquid oils.

or cheat and don't count it initially.  many do this since we make up an unflavored base.  am I making sense?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2010)

Some flavors you only need a drop or 2, some require quite a bit. The strength depends on the supplier like carebear said. The flavor at bittercreek (my VERY favorite cause it's sweet, you could drink it if you wanted to) is already incorperated in some base oil so you need to use more of it. The % should be on each website.


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

yup have a base recipe unflavored and add various flavors to it ... i think Im going to work on developing an unflavored one at first 

so first attempt... i think that it might have just a tad too much CO in it... 

here is the first try:

40% Beeswax
25% CO
20% Aloe Butter
14% Castor
1% strawberry flavor oil


I think it needs more flavor and less greasyness but then again its not cooled all the way yet so who knows 

hows that recipe look?


----------

